# Frequent, invisible posts on SOTW



## ErikJon (Feb 6, 2007)

I often receive e-mail notifications about threads that I am following, that say something like this one below:

"JoAnnPeeler replied to a discussion you are following at What is the closest copy of the SC-991 ?"

After that, the person's message is quoted, such as, "When the dollar is strong you can find really good bargains on instruments overseas. I've purchased several...."

Below that, there is a hyperlink entitled "View Discussion."

Of course, I am permanently "logged in" to SOTW on my home computer, at all times. However, if I click on the hyperlink in the e-mail that says "View Discussion," it takes me to the discussion, itself, but JoAnnPeeler's post is nowhere to be found, not even on the "next page" of the discussion.

I am sure that I have failed to acknowledge and reply to many people over the years, simply because the e-mail link does not properly take me to the message referenced on the forum.

Can the Webmaster please tell me why posts like that remain invisible?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

This would most likely happen if a post was deleted. It could be due to moderator action because of a request to delete a post for whatever reason.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

or if the thread was merged to another thread because of duplications


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

A common issue is that people often reply to their own sales thread with a post saying SOLD instead of just editing the thread title prefix so people know straight away it is not for sale.

Those will often get deleted as it makes no sense, clogs up the new posts lists and causes people to click on an ad only to find right at the bottom that it is no longer for sale.


----------



## ErikJon (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, I see. I forgot about the moderators out there removing and re-locating posts. That makes more sense to me now. Thank you, guys.


----------

